
How to Set Up a Python Project for Automation and Collaboration - 7d7n
https://eugeneyan.com/writing/setting-up-python-project-for-automation-and-collaboration/
======
bitfhacker
I use pybuilder to setup Python projects. With it, you can have unit testing,
linting, packaging, costumized tasks, plugin, etc.

